# New RCI Web Page for Weeks



## Running Man (Nov 9, 2008)

Check it out - new RCI Web page for Weeks Owners.  Supposingly you can see more inventory. RCI is also revamping their Points web page.


----------



## cpnuser (Nov 9, 2008)

*RCI*

What in the heck have they done?  I am trying to do an on-line search for FL & Southeast coastal.  I wish RCI would leave their site alone.


----------



## mav (Nov 9, 2008)

HELP! The new system stinks. And I am seeing WAYYY less


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Nov 9, 2008)

**&)&*)(&*)(&^(^*

what the heck have they dont - I can't get my ongoing searches to load up to see what is going on.

would be nice if there was some warning about their changes.


----------



## SherryS (Nov 9, 2008)

I just tried to put 3 different units on hold......It wouldn't work!!   Then I restarted my computer and tried again.  Still won't work for me!! GRRRRRRR!!!  Won't let me confirm a week either.......


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Nov 9, 2008)

*good heavens....takes 20x more keystrokes*

this is just horrid - incredibly slow to load each page,  searches for each criteria as you check it ...

i enter Jan 2009, it searches..........1291 available !

i enter skiing,  it searches..........281 available

then USA, it searches.............

this is a 5 minute entry........used to take 10 second to enter, and get a nice listing...

it is taking 10 minutes to load up my 15 deposited weeks - EACH TIME I GO TO THE PAGE !!!! and the reference numbers are gone !!

what are they thinking????


----------



## Dori (Nov 9, 2008)

What a disaster this is!  I can't even get the search pages to load!  By the time I can see anything, all will be gone!  Whoever disigned this one must be  a real sadist!

Dori


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 9, 2008)

Finally got to my desired resort after a long wait and it won't show me the list of available weeks. It just says the transaction can't be completed at this time and to contact a guide. I've been trying to switch to another deposit, but it doesn't seem to be getting there.

It also gave me a moment of panic when I checked my vacation plans. My Sheraton Vistana exchange was on the list, but showed a checkin date in June 2009, not March. I was in a panic thinking that I had booked the wrong dates. I dug out the printout, which had the right dates. I also clicked on the display confirmation and the dates were right. Thank goodness.

This may be an effort to display availability more like II, where you can see more than 10 weeks at a time. A good idea if they can make it work right.

Sheila


----------



## EvelynK72 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, the new interface is slower molasses.  In Firefox, the text is sometimes all over the place and some functions (such as show 25 resorts at once) just don't work. 

But on the other hand, if you have a narrow search - like one resort that you like to go to - you can see availability over a 2 year period.  That's cool!

Also with a narrow search - such as one month at a particular location - you can get an idea of the trading power of all your banked weeks.  

Lots of bugs have to be worked out though - and an increase in speed is really needed.  Meanwhile, I'll be opening up 2 browsers - one with RCI and one with TUG.  That way, I can alternate my search with catching up on the news in TUG!!


----------



## king1 (Nov 9, 2008)

It worked(very sloowly)for me one time, and now it won't go past the screen where it finally figures out how many total possible exchanges your deposit will pull.  That is info I can do without! 
When it gets to the point that your choices are listed, the largest number you can display on a page is 25, where you used to be able to choose "all".
Since it won't work at all now, I'm not sure about this, but the one time I went through it, after each time you narrow your search parameters, it makes you wait a long time for it to retrieve those results.   Please tell me I'm doing something wrong here!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't know how I am going to post sightings.  

But in case you all didn't notice, the filters are not working right now.  So if you have an off-season week that doesn't usually pull much, you will find a great vacation, until they figure out their system is messed up.  My fall weeks are pulling everything that summer weeks are pulling.


----------



## DorotaG (Nov 9, 2008)

It is horrible, can't get absolutely anything to load. Last night I pulled up several resorts in the area I was interested in, today can't even get through the first 2 screens. 
Interestingly, I also went over to the points account and tried to pull up same area as last night and could see anything, not even one for the same time frame. Did they break that too?


----------



## superdot5 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Horrible*

Slow......ineffective........confusing........ The only thing missing is a hike in exchange fees.  Way to go RCI!!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 9, 2008)

Come on, everyone who is complaining! The system is going to need the kinks ironed out, but for now, you can get a week you won't usually see with the off-season and poor trading weeks.  Those filters will be put back in place, and when they do, you will wish you didn't give up on this.  

Our RCI rep for Colorado came to our Twin Rivers' annual meeting yesterday here in Denver, and he was talking about the new search system that combined Google with RCI, and I thought, "What is he talking about?"  I knew they had the RCI online directory associated with Google maps, but I had no idea they were going to open up the searches to Google.  

Could be a lot of people hanging in the system to check it out, and that would be a reason it would be so slow.


----------



## superdot5 (Nov 9, 2008)

15 minutes to do a search.  Then when I find something that may work I get this message:
Your transaction cannot be completed at this time. Please call your RCI representative if you need further help.
No good trades for my account.


----------



## Larry (Nov 9, 2008)

Saw some outstanding exchanges available this morning while playing around with the new RCI system. Then tried again about an hour later and it is all messed up. Very slow but I think that once they work the kinks out this will work much better than previous system where you could only select two locations with a maximum window of ten days.

I hope I won't be sorry that I didn't confirm something this morning when I had the opportunity but right now I only have 1 week available to play around with so didn't want to commit. :whoopie:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 9, 2008)

Larry, I am sure you saw what I saw earlier today.  The system was slow, but it wasn't quite as slow as it is now.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Nov 9, 2008)

*reconfirms*

the filters are working AND there are no more reconfirms......


----------



## mshatty (Nov 9, 2008)

superdot5 said:


> 15 minutes to do a search.  Then when I find something that may work I get this message:
> Your transaction cannot be completed at this time. Please call your RCI representative if you need further help.
> No good trades for my account.



I hate to say this but you need to sign out and sign back in.  I was getting the same message and logging out and signing back in seemed to cure the problem.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Nov 9, 2008)

when i finally get in,  i get some good trades, but then i go to confirm and am told no longer available....


----------



## urple2 (Nov 9, 2008)

Signing back in, didn't work for me... It is sad, everytime they work on this site, it becomes a mess... so much for online searching, until they get it resolved.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Nov 9, 2008)

superdot - 

i get the same message - its like you can see the stuff thats out there, but wont allow a confirm or hold


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 9, 2008)

I am using Internet Explorer, and I am able to confirm.  I actually confirmed two weeks on Maui for the spring, with blue weeks.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Nov 9, 2008)

on ie - no luck


----------



## Larry (Nov 9, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!

I just did it confirmed with my last week to trade with and got Allen House in London. First I didn't want it since it was November 28th, 2009 and we wanted thanksgiving week but talked to my wife and we can leave on Thursday night, Thanksgiving day when we are both off from work on Friday the day after Thanksgiving. We will need 1 night reservation somewhere probably at the airport and then a week in London at Allen House . Got a 1BR unit # 21 on confirmation.

I first went back on line and put the unit on hold but could not confirm and needed to call RCI. Very strange because I couldn't even see the hold on line but when I called RCI guide he said he could see the unit on hold and confirmed it for us.

Next step is going to be using FF miles with United to on first day that I can try to get the airline tickets 330 days out. 

TUG is the best since I only went on line this morning just to play with the new system then couldn't resist this trade.


----------



## shmoore (Nov 9, 2008)

Your transaction cannot be completed at this time. Please call your RCI representative if you need further help.

:ignore: :ignore: :ignore: 

This is what I keep seeing when I try to see what is available.
Sandy


----------



## DorotaG (Nov 9, 2008)

I also can't confirm anything and each time I try I have to re-start my search from scratch....


----------



## BevL (Nov 9, 2008)

One interesting thing is that I can see how many units each of my respective weeks pulls up.  Definitely would be an indicator, albeit not definitive of trade power of a week.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 9, 2008)

I did a search for the week I'm looking for in Hawaii for Sept09 (island other than Oahu or Big Island).  I got the sightings posted for Kona, PLUS a bunch for Mexico. HELLOOOO - - I want Hawaii not Mexico!

I don't like the new site either.


----------



## DanM (Nov 9, 2008)

Definitely works better with IE than Firefox, unfortunately. The only way I can cut the search times down reasonably is put in states/keywords  (looks like you can put in both, i.e. colorado ski - identifying good keywords and locations may require some TUG creativity) and date ranges. On the plus side, the worst thing about the old RCI search was limited date ranges and location area, so if they ever get this up to speed it will be much better. I think they bit off more than they could chew with the maps and constant updating. They should let you put in all criteria first on the menu screen on the left and then hit search before updating the lists or maps.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 9, 2008)

shmoore said:


> Your transaction cannot be completed at this time. Please call your RCI representative if you need further help.
> 
> :ignore: :ignore: :ignore:
> 
> ...




I got that message too, but when I went to look at my confirmed units, the one I just exchanged showed up. 

Since I'm an RCI newbie, I played around a lot on the extra vacations and I really like how I can filter on my searches.


----------



## urple2 (Nov 9, 2008)

Larry said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just did it confirmed with my last week to trade with and got Allen House in London. First I didn't want it since it was November 28th, 2009 and we wanted thanksgiving week but talked to my wife and we can leave on Thursday night, Thanksgiving day when we are both off from work on Friday the day after Thanksgiving. We will need 1 night reservation somewhere probably at the airport and then a week in London at Allen House . Got a 1BR unit # 21 on confirmation.
> 
> ...



Good for you!


----------



## lgreenspan (Nov 9, 2008)

*Happy Camper*

 I think the changes are fantastic. I am seeing alot more good exchanges. I like the new format even though it is slower.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Nov 9, 2008)

now i can't confimr anything online


----------



## DanM (Nov 9, 2008)

For those who can't confirm or see availability, I can with Internet Explorer and can't with Firefox. Are people have the same problems with both browsers?


----------



## Hophop4 (Nov 9, 2008)

On my deposits I have locked out my 2 bedroom for 1 bedroom and hotel unit.  It is really hard to tell the difference which one is which. On the first deposits I can tell because on availability count  one is little less than other but on the last deposit both are coming up for same availability count.  This is going to be confusing.


----------



## rhonda (Nov 9, 2008)

DanM said:


> For those who can't confirm or see availability, I can with Internet Explorer and can't with Firefox. Are people have the same problems with both browsers?


FWIW,  Safari (on a MacBook) seems to work ok except for HI.  When searching HI I'm told how many resorts/weeks are available -- but cannot see the list.


----------



## rhonda (Nov 9, 2008)

Hophop4 said:


> It is really hard to tell the difference which one is which.


Click on the gold "*+*" sign next to your deposit.  It will expand to show deposit details (week, unit, check-in date, etc.)


----------



## Amy (Nov 9, 2008)

Grrr.  I found a perfect week and each time I click on either the Hold or Confirm button I get the message saying the unit is no longer available, please select another week.  And my choices still show THAT WEEK!  I'm using IE instead of my preferred Mozilla given what other posters here have said.  This is so frustrating.


----------



## Amy (Nov 9, 2008)

I just called to see if I could confirm the unit online and the VC tells me the unit "is not there" even though I can still see it when I do a new search online.  Basically the website is all mixed up and it is showing stuff that doesn't exist?!  [Sigh.]


----------



## Toughbeat (Nov 9, 2008)

*unavailable weeks showing up*

Spoke to RCI Tech Support who explained about the changes made to the system and that they are definitely experiencing some major glitches.  I was searching one of my exchanges and it was showing 27 resorts available.  However, in trying to HOLD or CONFIRM any of these, it would give me a message that the units are no longer available.

Tech Support stated that they are aware that weeks that are NOT actually available are showing up and they haven't figured out why yet.  They are working on the problem.  He further said that the way to really find out if the units are availabe is when you try to either HOLD or CONFIRM them.  If the system allows you to do so, then the units are available.  If you can't hold or confirm any exchanges, it's because they are NOT really available.

Geez, and I thought I had snagged me a sweet Hawaii exchange next summer!!!!!!!!!! easy come, easy go!


----------



## london (Nov 9, 2008)

*New RCI Weeks*

I like the new weeks system concept. 

It shows how strong your various weeks pull for a certain area.

West coast of Florida and Myrtle Beach on the Ocean timeshares are pulling the best for me.


----------



## abdibile (Nov 9, 2008)

Come on guys!

How can you complain about this cool system? 

It is way better than only being able to search for 10 weeks at a time!

It seems to be working much smoother now. 

I have not been kicked out for an hour now.


----------



## Keitht (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't have anything deposited currently so can't play with the new search facility.  If I'm right in my understanding of what is being said, I approve of simply being able to put in a date range, without area, to see what is available.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Seems to work fine. No speed demon though*



abdibile said:


> Come on guys!
> 
> How can you complain about this cool system?
> 
> ...



I had to go in & play around too. No problems - using Firefox - times are no worse than before the change (but no better) while the ease of search is greatly improved. Search the whole country for 24 months out . Thats great. Plus far more inventory than #2.  I would of course like to see it done faster - hopefully they will improve that - but the improved search is worth the short delay in getting results.  Better than 99% of the changes usually made.


----------



## Toughbeat (Nov 9, 2008)

I agree that the new search feature of being able to view exchanges far in advance is great.  But for those of you who are seeing all those supposed available exchanges, are you actually able to hold or confirm them?

I'm still getting tons of Hawaii ones but can't hold any.


----------



## lawren2 (Nov 9, 2008)

*I actually sent this via e-mail to my contact at RCI IT*

Dear X @ RCI,

Although we appreciate that your search engine has undergone improvements, we do not care if there are 160,417 units available for exchange over a two year period worldwide against our deposited week. We have no desire to know that there is availablity in China in February or the caribbean during hurricane season. We apprciate being able to target our locations and timeframes before we are given the search results.

The way things stand now it is taking over 30 minutes to determine that there is NOTHING available for our area and dates. Although some choice weeks show as available they cannot be booked on-line or via telephone.

We much prefer to be disappointed immediately.

Signed

Lawren


----------



## mrsmusic (Nov 9, 2008)

*Vacation Plans screen is wrong, confirmation is blank*



sfwilshire said:


> Finally got to my desired resort after a long wait and it won't show me the list of available weeks. It just says the transaction can't be completed at this time and to contact a guide. I've been trying to switch to another deposit, but it doesn't seem to be getting there.
> 
> It also gave me a moment of panic when I checked my vacation plans. My Sheraton Vistana exchange was on the list, but showed a checkin date in June 2009, not March. I was in a panic thinking that I had booked the wrong dates. I dug out the printout, which had the right dates. I also clicked on the display confirmation and the dates were right. Thank goodness.
> 
> ...




Sheila, my "VACATION PLANS" screen is screwed up too.  Both my exchanges are off; one by only one day and one by 5 days.  Earlier I could hit the display confirmation and it showed the correct check-ins, a few minutes ago now it was completely blank, now they're back again.  Good thing I had previously printed them.  I went through the same panic last night.  I wonder how long it will take them to get this part of it fixed.  You don't suppose they just dropped a bunch of bookings, do you?  Maybe that's why some stuff is showing up available!?  

Crystal


----------



## Larry (Nov 9, 2008)

mrsmusic said:


> Sheila, my "VACATION PLANS" screen is screwed up too.  Both my exchanges are off; one by only one day and one by 5 days.  Earlier I could hit the display confirmation and it showed the correct check-ins, a few minutes ago now it was completely blank, now they're back again.  Good thing I had previously printed them.  I went through the same panic last night.  I wonder how long it will take them to get this part of it fixed.  You don't suppose they just dropped a bunch of bookings, do you?  Maybe that's why some stuff is showing up available!?
> 
> Crystal



Yes, happened to me too where all my exchanges have the wrong dates and panic set in. I then click on the exchange to "view or print confirmation" and it has the correct dates on the confirmations. 

Hope they fix this soon before their computer geniuses mess up everyone's confirmed weeks.


----------



## urple2 (Nov 9, 2008)

lawren2 said:


> Dear X @ RCI,
> 
> Although we appreciate that your search engine has undergone improvements, we do not care if there are 160,417 units available for exchange over a two year period worldwide against our deposited week. We have no desire to know that there is availablity in China in February or the caribbean during hurricane season. We apprciate being able to target our locations and timeframes before we are given the search results.
> 
> ...




Exactly...!


----------



## matbec (Nov 9, 2008)

Larry said:


> Yes, happened to me too where all my exchanges have the wrong dates and panic set in. I then click on the exchange to "view or print confirmation" and it has the correct dates on the confirmations.
> 
> Hope they fix this soon before their computer geniuses mess up everyone's confirmed weeks.



Me too. Dates that are displaying on my Confirmed Exchanges are off by various degrees: 1 day, 3 weeks, and 5 weeks. On the upside, the actual confirmations still have the correct dates. Tried calling RCI but their office is now closed. Will check again tomorrow. 

RCI must have been getting thousands of calls. There's now a note posted on the website about the slow response time, ie: 
Important: You may experience slower response times on our site. Our technical team is engaged and working to resolve the slow response times. Thank you for your understanding.​


----------



## stugy (Nov 9, 2008)

We found a unit available at the Buganvilias Vacation Club in PV for Feb 14th 09.  I put it on hold and later checked with RCI to see if it had a balcony.  It did not.  I thought I would ponder over it for a day and then decide.  About an hour ago an RCI rep called and said that unit is not available and never was.  With the changes in the system, the searches are showing units that don't exist for trade........so I guess I don't need to ponder it any more.  I suspect some others will get some calls too......sorry   
Pat


----------



## Jbart74 (Nov 9, 2008)

stugy said:


> We found a unit available at the Buganvilias Vacation Club in PV for Feb 14th 09.  I put it on hold and later checked with RCI to see if it had a balcony.  It did not.  I thought I would ponder over it for a day and then decide.  About an hour ago an RCI rep called and said that unit is not available and never was.  With the changes in the system, the searches are showing units that don't exist for trade........so I guess I don't need to ponder it any more.  I suspect some others will get some calls too......sorry
> Pat




My advice is this:  If you can confirm on nice trades, do so now and print the confirmation page.  It will be hard for RCI to refute Printed Confirmations once they work out the glitches that are allowing this to happen.  It is, afterall, their mistake and not ours.  Score One for the little people -- Many millions for RCI in the past and future.

JMHO


----------



## chicklet (Nov 9, 2008)

I also got the call from the rci rep telling me that if i went to confirm my unit i had on hold that it wouldn't have worked.  I wanted to see what would happen if i told him that i had cancelled my other reservation (i hadn't at that time but was ready to since i had this one) He told me i should try to get the reservation back???  Like that would have worked with rci?  Anyways, we hadn't cancelled our other reservation and will continue to try to sort through rci's new and improved site.


----------



## donnaval (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm liking it at 12:50 a.m.   It is a tad slow but manageable.  I'm using Firefox and I've only run into a couple of display problems.

AND...I notice that at some resorts where I know a 1-in-4 is imposed, that info is no longer in the "additional info" block.  Could it be that RCI wised up and did away with this restrictive gambit???  All of the other usual "additional info" is still there.

Probably will be added back in during the next update, unfortunately.


----------



## Running Man (Nov 10, 2008)

*Point Page Redesign by June 2009*

I also heard from our RCI rep at our AGM that the points web page is being redesigned.  She mentioned that the points people will be able to see the last calls or extra vacations online by next year.  :rofl: 

Does anyone else have any news on this?


----------



## JudyS (Nov 10, 2008)

lawren2 said:


> Dear X @ RCI,
> 
> Although we appreciate that your search engine has undergone improvements, we do not care if there are 160,417 units available for exchange over a two year period worldwide against our deposited week. We have no desire to know that there is availablity in China in February or the caribbean during hurricane season. We apprciate being able to target our locations and timeframes before we are given the search results.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the big flaw is that the new system seems to require their database to start by searching EVERYTHING, before it gives you an option to winnow the dates and places down to the ones you actually want.  This is very slow, especially if many people are trying to access the database at once.


----------



## GregD (Nov 11, 2008)

*I like it!*

 This is "WAY" better than the old way!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Hooray for the new weeks search feature.*

It was much faster last night. I like it far better than the old search engine and rarely did online searches anymore because of it.

 Now I can see many dates all at once and within regions I am interested in.

Like all new IT transitions there are bugs to be worked out. 

I may renew my membership now. Love II's all available search feature but you can never see good exchanges as far out as RCI.


----------



## pranas (Nov 12, 2008)

I can see things but am unable to book.  Messaage says to call a guide.


----------



## pammex (Nov 12, 2008)

pranas said:


> I can see things but am unable to book.  Messaage says to call a guide.



I am having the same problem.....so thus I am hating the new enhancements....plus my confirmed vacation dates have changed....I must have already sent RCI 50 emails.....

Think they should just shut down for maintenance and not reopen till they resolve the issues, very, very frustrating, or they could have done like a beta view and the old view ......

Useless as it is too me.....


----------



## pammex (Nov 12, 2008)

pranas said:


> I can see things but am unable to book.  Messaage says to call a guide.



I am having the same problem.....so thus I am hating the new enhancements....plus my confirmed vacation dates have changed....I must have already sent RCI 50 emails.....

Think they should just shut down for maintenance and not reopen till they resolve the issues, very, very frustrating, or they could have done like a beta view and the old view ......

Useless as it is too me.....:annoyed:


----------



## Amy (Nov 12, 2008)

I can no longer find a way to modify my existing ongoing search request online.  Why take away that feature?


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Nov 13, 2008)

it is not just you - 

i am still getting the "vacation no longer available".  the views are useless if they are not right !


----------



## Conan (Nov 13, 2008)

I think the new system will be an improvement once they get it working right.

Meanwhile, though, there's an error message on my ongoing search (it's a little "i" for information that you need to click on to see the message - - 
RCI thinks I"m only paid up through October 2009, so it won't search past that date.  I phoned RCI and the agent tried to fix it - - he discovered first, that it's a glitch that's not unique to me, and second, he couldn't see anything available for me beyond October 2009 either, not even in Orlando, etc. where there has to be availability.

So until they fix the glitch I'm barred from searching beyond that date, and you may have similar problems too.

[P.S. actually I'm an RCI points member paid up through 2012, so my RCI weeks account is automatically in place and free, so the glitch is obviously an error on their end]


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 14, 2008)

Jbart74 said:


> It will be hard for RCI to refute Printed Confirmations once they work out the glitches that are allowing this to happen.  It is, afterall, their mistake and not ours.  Score One for the little people -- Many millions for RCI in the past and future.
> 
> JMHO



Well, they have refused printed confirmations before -- listing overbooking, or whatever.

I was showing a friend who was new to RCI how the system worked...my, was I embarrassed - couldnt; get anything up.

It seems faster today.


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, it may be your humble opinion, but that's all it is.  I once had an exchange to a high end, seldom seen timeshare in Europe (it is no longer an timeshare).  I "lost it" through an RCI glitch, and although they could have made it right, they were unwilling to do so.  They had their special unit "look for something else for me," but since my dates were not flexible, they did not find anything else.  So don't count on them coming to your aid.

Fern 



Jbart74 said:


> My advice is this:  If you can confirm on nice trades, do so now and print the confirmation page.  It will be hard for RCI to refute Printed Confirmations once they work out the glitches that are allowing this to happen.  It is, afterall, their mistake and not ours.  Score One for the little people -- Many millions for RCI in the past and future.
> 
> JMHO


----------



## happybaby (Nov 14, 2008)

*new website is awful!!!!*

I like to do an ongoing search for different areas, dates, etc.   I can't put in an ongoing search.

I want to search for PHX area in March, OC, Md in the summer.

I don't have the 2 areas to choose from anymore or the option to add specific resorts.  

This is awful!!!!   What do I have to do?   Look everyday?  Or have a VC put the search in for me


----------



## king1 (Nov 14, 2008)

Tonight a search for Florida in Jan 2010 pulls up, among others, a week in the Canary Islands and one in Ocean City, MD.  Maybe the Sat. "maintenance" will fix all the problems with the new improved system.  My relationship with RCI is about to come to an end.


----------



## Nancy (Nov 14, 2008)

*All week*

Boardwalk One in Ocean City has shown up all week as being in Florida.  

Nancy


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 15, 2008)

The new system is a big improvement.  The old was very aggravating in its limits on both geography and time range and required repeated searchs.  This is much better.  I have one RCI week left to use before bailing out.  Too bad this system did not show up earlier, but even with the new improved search system, RCI's rental malpractices make other options preferable. My one week left is a middling one, but I was surprised when it pulled an off season Allen House for this month.  Unfortunately, someone else grabbed it before I could.


----------



## Amy (Nov 16, 2008)

Has anyone managed to confirm or hold an exchange on the new website today?  I feel like the system upgrade last night made things worse -- at least on my end.  Just yesterday I was able to view available units for one particular resort on a particular month, and today when I try to "view" the same search result I get that message re transaction not being able to be completed right now and I must call RCI.  Grrr.


----------



## Larry (Nov 17, 2008)

matbec said:


> Me too. Dates that are displaying on my Confirmed Exchanges are off by various degrees: 1 day, 3 weeks, and 5 weeks. On the upside, the actual confirmations still have the correct dates. Tried calling RCI but their office is now closed. Will check again tomorrow.
> 
> RCI must have been getting thousands of calls. There's now a note posted on the website about the slow response time, ie:
> Important: You may experience slower response times on our site. Our technical team is engaged and working to resolve the slow response times. Thank you for your understanding.​



Dates have now been corrected until they mess it up again


----------



## CaliDave (Nov 17, 2008)

Amy said:


> I can no longer find a way to modify my existing ongoing search request online.  Why take away that feature?




I modify my existing searches all the time.. I don't see a way to do this anymore.. unless you cancel the search and start over. Thus, losing your place in line


----------



## bobby (Nov 17, 2008)

After my first message of RCI being unavailable after I had located some units, I tried the next day and put two units on hold. A day later I booked them and got confirmation e-mails with the correct dates. I kind of like seeing so many available weeks at once. The second week we booked in an adjoining state backs up to the first week and got such great reviews I couldn't pass it by. I wasn't even thinking of vacationing there, but saw the 5* rating and checked it out. (Northern Lake Tahoe and Redmond, OR in early Sept. 09)


----------



## tombo (Nov 19, 2008)

I just booked 3 weeks on the new system with only a few minor problems. A couple of times I was researching available dates and locations, and when I was idle too long it would give me the "call a guide" message. I had to totally close the window (logging out didn't work sometimes), then reopen the window and sign in again and everything would work fine.

 I love being able to search with different weeks and see the differences in availability. I had deposited 2 identical fixed weeks (one 2007, one 2008), where one was deposited 6 months in advance, and one was deposited one month in advance. There was a  big difference in the number of resorts available even there was no difference in the deposits other than when they were deposited.

There are still some bugs in the system, but I like it a lot better than what we had before.


----------



## normalrog (Nov 20, 2008)

CaliDave said:


> I modify my existing searches all the time.. I don't see a way to do this anymore.. unless you cancel the search and start over. Thus, losing your place in line



I called RCI specifically about making changes to ongoing searches, and right now we have to call RCI to do this.  I hope they get this fixed soon; I hate calling RCI like I hate root canal.


----------



## CaliDave (Nov 20, 2008)

I HATE THE NEW SYSTEM!!! 

90% of my vacations are confirmed to my home group of resorts. Which all have a 1-4 rule. I own at these resorts, but it will not let me hold or confirm online. So I have to call.  

Will an ongoing search pick them up? Since I can't put them on hold? 

I find most of my exchanges after RCI is closed!! NOW!! I have to "hope" they are still there in the morning? Fat chance

Sometimes I book last minute exchanges or see something that pops up.. they won't be there.. while I wait on hold for RCI. 

If RCI's computer system can see that I have visited the resort in the past 4 years, they should be able to see that I own at the resort and bypass the restriction.


----------



## Amy (Nov 20, 2008)

I am still encountering situations such as clicking the hold option and getting this message:



> The vacation unit you chose is no longer available. Please choose another week  and try again.



So I start over on the search, find the same resort and unit, and try it again.  The same message appears.  :annoyed:  Why did RCI release a new search system so full of problems!!  Seriously, just test the darn thing out first.  I would rather not see any units for my search results; seeing units I *really* want but being told the unit is gone over and over (when it doesn't appear to be the case) is really maddening.


----------



## krmlaw (Nov 21, 2008)

Im not liking the new system at all, but its what we got, so I better get used to it! 

I do like being able to search more than 10 weeks though.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 21, 2008)

Amy said:


> I am still encountering situations such as clicking the hold option and getting this message:
> 
> 
> 
> So I start over on the search, find the same resort and unit, and try it again.  The same message appears.  :annoyed:  Why did RCI release a new search system so full of problems!!  Seriously, just test the darn thing out first.  I would rather not see any units for my search results; seeing units I *really* want but being told the unit is gone over and over (when it doesn't appear to be the case) is really maddening.



This message basically means you have been signed off automatically.  All you need to do is sign back in to book the week you want.  I have been posting sightings this afternoon and noticed this message several times, but only after I have been on for about ten minutes.  It keeps too many people from bogging up the online system, but that is my take.  

I love the new system.  It is so much easier, and I have booked several weeks for 2010 already.  It's just what I wished for!  I think it's making it too easy for some, who would just give up on putting in the dates and the areas to search 20 weeks at a time.  Very nice!


----------

